# 80,000 mile service



## Q5 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just had my 80,000 mile service.
They found and repaired:
ignition control module - internal short
left front headlight washer pump - leaking
both engine mounts - leaking
back drivers side cylinder head - leaking
cam adjuster seal - leaking

I am trying to find out if my extended warranty will cover the future possible turbo failure... if not I'm getting out while I can still get at least $9,000 for this lovely automobile!!!
Just my 2 cents
2001 allroad 6 speed manual w/80,400 miles as of Jan 09


_Modified by Q5 at 7:01 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 80,000 mile service (Q5)*

how does an engine mount leak?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

they are filled with fluid for adjustable dampening


----------

